# I lol'd at some of these "faked" photos



## SquarePeg (Dec 13, 2017)

What photographers (and social media posers) do to "fake" a shot...

27 Photos You Won't Believe -- Or At Least You Shouldn't


----------



## waday (Dec 13, 2017)

Those are hilarious! And they're giving me ideas, haha


----------



## nerwin (Dec 13, 2017)

That's how you get the likes and followers on Instagram, fake everything. I may not have many followers or get many likes but my photos are genuine and not trying to deceive the viewer. 

With that being said, it really does show you how creative you can get with photography. I think it's okay to do these for fun but I don't think it's okay to lie saying you're in Paris but actually in a basement with a bunch of paper taped together of Paris. All these photos I see on Instagram from the popular accounts like Art of Visuals are probably mostly faked images just to get the likes.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 13, 2017)

Funny.  A lot of these 'techniques" predate Instagram by many years.

Maybe I'll incorporate something like thins into a challenge or two (hands off, Sharon - it's mine)


----------



## katsrevenge (Dec 13, 2017)

...I really need to get some of those hotrod car toys... I could have some fun, LOL!


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 13, 2017)

My mind is spinning out of control!! LOL


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 13, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Funny.  A lot of these 'techniques" predate Instagram by many years.
> 
> Maybe I'll incorporate something like thins into a challenge or two (hands off, Sharon - it's mine)



Awesome idea for a challenge.  You’ve got dibs!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 13, 2017)

I won't be entering that challenge. My pics suck in their reality.,..


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 13, 2017)

faked or not, a lot of those photos were simply amazing. i would be proud to have most of them in my portfolio.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 13, 2017)

I agree that most of these were pretty awesome and some were very ingenious!  Faking you were in Paris and lying about it isn’t cool but we Don’t know that’s what they did.  Maybe it was just for fun.  Like the cliff photos.  There’s a rock outcropping near here that everyone pretends they’re holding up this giant rock but it’s really just an overhang.  It’s all in fun.  The ones taken  on the side of the road - I think we’ve all done something like that. Similar to using a small backdrop and zooming in. 

The ones that made me lol we’re the photog laying in the puddle and the one of the assistant spitting the (hopefully) water on the bride and groom.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 13, 2017)

The model car shot reminded me of an article in an old Model Railroad magazine about building small dioramas for shooting HO train models with real buildings in the background - pretty impressive stuff.


----------



## nerwin (Dec 14, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> I agree that most of these were pretty awesome and some were very ingenious!  Faking you were in Paris and lying about it isn’t cool but we Don’t know that’s what they did.  Maybe it was just for fun.  Like the cliff photos.  There’s a rock outcropping near here that everyone pretends they’re holding up this giant rock but it’s really just an overhang.  It’s all in fun.  The ones taken  on the side of the road - I think we’ve all done something like that. Similar to using a small backdrop and zooming in.
> 
> The ones that made me lol we’re the photog laying in the puddle and the one of the assistant spitting the (hopefully) water on the bride and groom.



I'm not saying that's exactly what they were doing. They were probably just having fun and proving that it can faked easy. But I'm sure a lot of photos on Instagram were faked but the descriptions was saying otherwise. That's deceiving in my opinion. I hate that. If I was to set up a fake Paris shoot in my basement, I would disclose it because I'm not one of those people who lie on social media just for likes and followers. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## BoldArtist (Dec 14, 2017)

I have done only a fraction of those types of images. I like "When graphic designers get bored." Google those!


----------

